# North Star - Leeds Dock - Leeds



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I know lots of you have come across North Star in the past - I have had several nice bags from them over a few years - but I discovered their "new" shop/cafe/roastery yesterday (New - in that I think they have moved within a year or so from an industrial estate out into wilds somewhere).

They are now based in "Leeds Dock" which is within easy walk from Leeds centre.

I had a really nice Burundi Natural as a "filter" (I must be honest I didn't even ask what sort of filter as I was busy choosing food and a Drewsterette was doing the drinks) They certainly had paraphernalia for V60, Chemex, Kalita etc.

The filter choices yesterday were all Burundi - Natural, Washed, Honey....... but apparently it rotates fairly often.

The other coffee drinker had a flat white.

Both coffee were nice my filter had just enough funk so that (even) I could tell it was a natural and a really nice (red) fruitiness - very pleasant indeed.

The food was..... well the food was really good and really "different".... Lots of sweet stuff and a few savoury things but all a little "off the wall"...

Toast with ice-cream, lemon curd, berry jam and stuff.. to be fair they describe it much better.

Multiple toasts (cardamon bread, milk bread, chocolate bread, sourdough etc) with Salted Choc-caramel, Lemon Curd, Berry Jam

A breakfast "Hash" - Sourdough toast, egg, tomato, mushroom, sausage etc

Plus various cakes etc and various Teas and (hot) chocolates...

The side wall of the cafe/shop faces onto the Roasting area - dormant on a Saturday morning.

They sell all sorts of brewing kit (Wilfa, V60, CHemex etc) and obviously beans but also various other oddities...

Well worth a (slight) detour into town from our parking (near the Tetley Brewery) for a fairly leisurely brunch - I would even say worth a little stroll out of town (and back) for lunch away from the heaving masses.

I didn't partake - but it might be nice in summer - but you can get a water/river taxi into/out of town as well.

I must say this was the highlight of my day - albeit that the rest of the day was traipsing round Leeds with women "picking" clothes for a wedding (I picked out a DJ in 5 minutes)...

NB the women "picking" obviously resulted in 712 "maybe", 34 purchases "to try at home" and 0 actual decisions!!!


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I did venture up there about 15 months ago before North star opened their shop, the Roastery is next door. Back then Laynes Espresso was in there for a short while with a pop up shop for the Xmas period. I paid them a visit on the Wednesday & the roaster was closed due to roasting. Not a happy bunny at the time as I wanted some beans, but the Barista on duty there popped in next door & managed to get me a couple of bags, so it wasnt a wasted journey after all. I would say for some its a bit of a trek from the city centre & there's a fair few good coffee shops in Leeds city centre without making too much of an effort, out of three that I tried in Leeds city centre La Bottega Milanese I liked the most. If you are paying a Visit to the Royal Amouries though, its a no brainer as its only round the corner. It does have a captive market too where it is & I'm glad its doing well.


----------

